# Accélération Intel Graphics HD530 "offline" / Quick Sync / Skylake



## cosmoscosmos (1 Mai 2017)

But recherché:
activer l'accélération graphique matérielle du Core i7 skylake aussi appelée Intel Graphics HD530 ou encore Intel Quick Sync, technologie que l'on trouve nottemment dans le Monitor Airplay, Facetime, Quicktime encoder et par exemple dans MacX DVD Ripper et MacX Video Converter Pro (demo ici: https://www.macxdvd.com/mac-video-converter-pro/hardware-encoding-performance.htm)

configuration initiale:
mobo: GA Z170X gaming 5
CPU: Corei7 Skylake
GPU: GTX 960 2Gb avec 2 moniteurs (aucun moniteur sur la sortie iGPU -> "offline")
Clover: SMBIOS 17.1 Sierra 10.12.4

Après beaucoup d'essais/erreurs je suis tombé sur cette page où une solution semble possible:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...phics-in-imac-17-1.216447/page-6#post-1480854

En simplifiant, j'ai retenu cette solution qui semble marcher:
réglage BIOS:
Primary boot display : PCIe slot 1 (NVidia GTX 960)
Internal Graphics Enbaled PRE 64GB + MAX + Intrnal AUDIO : Enabled

Juste copier ce fichier Toledo SSDT (SSDT-HDMI-HD530-Airplay.aml) dans /EFI/Clover/ACPI/patched/
disponible ici: https://www.tonymacx86.com/attachments/ssdt-hdmi-hd530-airplay-aml.248460/
(je n'ai pas copié les shiki.kext et lilu.kexts)

Résultat:
- doublement fps en encodage avec DVD Video Converter Pro (900+ fps sur une video SD)
- l'apparition du Airplay monitor
- activité CPU beaucoup plus modérée lors d'un encodage h264

Question: Seule truc bizarre, iStat Pro montre Intel HD Graphics 7000 et Apple Rapport Sytème ne montre que la GTX960 dans "cartes graphiques..."
Est-ce normal ? Est-ce "propre" ?


----------



## Barijaona (6 Mai 2017)

Je pense que ce serait plus propre en prenant le fichier directement chez Toleda 

Dans le fichier récupéré chez Tonymac, il y a ces lignes qui ne me semblent pas se justifier :


```
"model",
                    Buffer (0x17)
                    {
                        "Intel HD Graphics 7000"
                    },
```

Pour info, la combinaison Lilu et Shiki permet la lecture des films achetés sur iTunes qui sont protégés par DRM.


----------



## cosmoscosmos (7 Mai 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je pense que ce serait plus propre en prenant le fichier directement chez Toleda
> 
> Dans le fichier récupéré chez Tonymac, il y a ces lignes qui ne me semblent pas se justifier :



Merci pour l'info. Mais le patch .aml posté chez Toleda ne marche pas et donne après reboot "hardware supported = no" dans MacX Ripper Pro
Entretemps j'avais remplacé dans le fichier en post #1 ci-dessus
"Graphics 7000" par "Graphics HD 530"
et resauvé (pensant que c'était juste cosmétique).

Ci-dessous: une capture avec les différences entre les deux:
- à gauche: ma version cosmétiquement corrigée
- à droite: la version de Toleda (qui ne marche pas chez moi)
J'ai posté le patch .aml corrigé ici:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/attachments/ssdt-hdmi-hd530-airplay-aml.252175/


----------



## Barijaona (8 Mai 2017)

Est-ce qu'iBooks fonctionne correctement avec cette configuration ? Pas de problème de fenêtre devenant transparente lorsqu'on ouvre un livre ?


----------



## cosmoscosmos (8 Mai 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Est-ce qu'iBooks fonctionne correctement avec cette configuration ? Pas de problème de fenêtre devenant transparente lorsqu'on ouvre un livre ?


Si. Fenêtre entièrement transparente avec des livres sans images.
Est-ce que les kext lilu et shiki arrangent ce problème ?
(à vrai dire je ne trouve aucun tuto d'insatllation - à part les readme - pour ces 2 kext encore un peu mystérieux pour moi ;-)


----------



## Barijaona (8 Mai 2017)

Non, c'est un bug apparemment imputable à Nvidia.

Pour l'instant, on ne connait qu'une solution de contournement, c'est de faire apparaître la GPU Intel comme étant "online". Mais du coup, c'est incompatible avec cette accélération.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Août 2017)

Tada ! Vous pouvez voir : en premier plan iBooks en pleine forme, en deuxième plan MacX Video Converter avec l'accélération matérielle QuickSync…



L'astuce principale est le kext *NVWebDriverLibValFix* installé dans Clover.

Mais une astuce secondaire que j'ai trouvée presque par hasard est le nom du modèle : au lieu de "Graphics 7000" ou "Graphics HD 530", j'utilise "Skylake Desktop GT2" qui modifie le comportement de l'ensemble. Ça supprime des avertissements dans les logs, et je vois des différences de comportement dans certains programmes.

Je mets ci-après mon SSDT (attention, lorsqu'on change une chaîne de caractère injectée, il faut aussi adapter la définition de sa longueur). Ce SSDT remplace les "rename GFX0 to IGPU" et "replace HECI to IMEI".

Une situation complète de cette nouvelle config en test peut être téléchargée ici.



```
/*
* Intel ACPI Component Architecture
* AML/ASL+ Disassembler version 20160422-64(RM)
* Copyright (c) 2000 - 2016 Intel Corporation
*
* Disassembling to non-symbolic legacy ASL operators
*
* Disassembly of iASLMU8y1U.aml, Tue Aug  1 20:35:55 2017
*
* Original Table Header:
*     Signature        "SSDT"
*     Length           0x000001B7 (439)
*     Revision         0x01
*     Checksum         0x3E
*     OEM ID           "toleda"
*     OEM Table ID     "100s530"
*     OEM Revision     0x00003000 (12288)
*     Compiler ID      "INTL"
*     Compiler Version 0x20160422 (538313762)
*/
DefinitionBlock ("", "SSDT", 1, "toleda", "100s530", 0x00003000)
{
    External (_SB_.PCI0, DeviceObj)    // (from opcode)
    External (_SB_.PCI0.GFX0._ADR, UnknownObj)    // (from opcode)
    External (_SB_.PCI0.HECI._ADR, UnknownObj)    // (from opcode)

    Scope (\_SB.PCI0)
    {
        Name (GFX0._STA, Zero)  // _STA: Status
        Device (IGPU)
        {
            Name (_ADR, 0x00020000)  // _ADR: Address
            Method (_INI, 0, NotSerialized)  // _INI: Initialize
            {
                Store (Zero, \_SB.PCI0.GFX0._ADR)
            }

            Method (_DSM, 4, NotSerialized)  // _DSM: Device-Specific Method
            {
                If (LEqual (Arg2, Zero))
                {
                    Return (Buffer (One)
                    {
                         0x03                                         
                    })
                }

                Return (Package (0x08)
                {
                    "AAPL,ig-platform-id",
                    Buffer (0x04)
                    {
                         0x01, 0x00, 0x12, 0x19                       
                    },

                    "model",
                    Buffer (0x14)
                    {
                        "Skylake Desktop GT2"
                    },

                    "AAPL,GfxYTile",
                    Buffer (0x04)
                    {
                         0x01, 0x00, 0x00, 0x00                       
                    },

                    "hda-gfx",
                    Buffer (0x0A)
                    {
                        "onboard-1"
                    }
                })
            }
        }

        Name (HECI._STA, Zero)  // _STA: Status
        Device (IMEI)
        {
            Name (_ADR, 0x00160000)  // _ADR: Address
            Method (_INI, 0, NotSerialized)  // _INI: Initialize
            {
                Store (Zero, \_SB.PCI0.HECI._ADR)
            }

            Method (_DSM, 4, NotSerialized)  // _DSM: Device-Specific Method
            {
                If (LEqual (Arg2, Zero))
                {
                    Return (Buffer (One)
                    {
                         0x03                                         
                    })
                }

                Return (Package (0x02)
                {
                    "device-id",
                    Buffer (0x04)
                    {
                         0x3A, 0xA1, 0x00, 0x00                       
                    }
                })
            }
        }
    }

    Store ("ssdt-ami_100_skl-hd530_v2.0 github.com/toleda", Debug)
}
```


----------



## cosmoscosmos (3 Août 2017)

Excellent ! ça marche ici aussi avec le le kext *NVWebDriverLibValFix.*
Le Terminal montre que ça mouline beaucoup de choses (compilation) pour le build de ce kext.


iBooks montre enfin des fenêtres texte !
(par contre toujours pas de iTunes video DRM avec shiki ici...)


----------



## gradou (3 Août 2017)

J'enfonce sans doute une porte déjà ouverte mais as tu déjà, pour obtenir les videos DRM avec iTunes, renseigné dans graphics : l'ig-platform-id avec 0x19120001 ou 0x19120000 ?


----------



## Barijaona (3 Août 2017)

Le SSDT contient déjà l'id 0x19120001…
Ici, les vidéos iTunes DRM fonctionnent bien.

Par contre de nouveaux petits soucis avec la sortie d'hibernation. Enquête en cours… (mais ça risque d'être long, il faut accumuler beaucoup de cycles pour commencer à voir quelques "certitudes")


----------



## cosmoscosmos (3 Août 2017)

gradou a dit:


> J'enfonce sans doute une porte déjà ouverte mais as tu déjà, pour obtenir les videos DRM avec iTunes, renseigné dans graphics : l'ig-platform-id avec 0x19120001 ou 0x19120000 ?


J'avais effectivement déjà essayé avec ces valeurs dans Clover. Sans succès.
Je dois (re)préciser que je n'ai aucun écran branché sur la sortie Intel mais 2 écrans branchés sur la GTX960.
Ceci explique aussi pê celà.


----------



## Barijaona (5 Août 2017)

Mmmh… Cette question d'accélération matérielle semble plus complexe que cela.

J'ai MacX Video Convert Pro qui me dit que QuickSync est disponible.
Malgré cela, si je lis avec QuickTime une grosse vidéo (genre celle là, 673 Mo), j'ai un process *VTDecoderXPCService* qui bouffe toute la CPU alors que Intel Power Gadget montre que la GPU reste inactive.
Problème également rapporté par d'autres hackers.


----------



## cosmoscosmos (6 Août 2017)

ça a l'air d'autant plus complexe que même sous Win10, je dois obligatoirement brancher un écran sur la sortie Intel pour pouvoir utiliser QuickSync.


----------



## Barijaona (11 Septembre 2017)

IDomi


----------



## gradou (2 Octobre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Est-ce qu'iBooks fonctionne correctement avec cette configuration ? Pas de problème de fenêtre devenant transparente lorsqu'on ouvre un livre ?


Je viens de passer à High Sierra et sans manip particulière *iBooks* fonctionne parfaitement, sans artefacts d'aucune sorte.


----------



## Barijaona (3 Octobre 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Je viens de passer à High Sierra et sans manip particulière *iBooks* fonctionne parfaitement, sans artefacts d'aucune sorte.


C'est logique puisque tu utilises NVWebDriverLibValFix.kext

Sous Sierra, seules quelques applications comme iBooks étaient affectées si un driver de la carte graphique n'était pas correctement signé. Avec High Sierra et la généralisation de l'utilisation de Metal, c'est WindowServer lui-même qui bloque lorsque le système détecte un driver patché.

De ce fait, NVWebDriverLibValFix (ou une astuce comparable) devient incontournable avec tous les SMBIOS qui ont été confrontés au problème d'écran noir avec les drivers Nvidia et qui nécessitent un patch pour contourner le problème. A noter d'ailleurs que le développeur de NvidiaGraphicsFixup est en train d'incorporer le code de NVWebDriverLibValFix dans son propre plugin, ce qui devrait simplifier les choses.

Autre conséquence de ces changements, pour l'heure, l'argument de boot `nv_disable=1` ne suffit plus pour être sûr de démarrer avec un écran à peu près exploitable quel que soit l'état de son driver Nvidia. Bref, ceux qui ont choisi de rester sur le SMBIOS iMac14,2 n'ont probablement pas à regretter leur choix…

PS : suis-je le seul à trouver l'utilisation de ce forum insupportable avec Safari sous macOS 10.13 ? La page se recharge en erreur quasiment chaque fois qu'elle essaie de faire une correction orthographique ou une mise en forme du texte tapé.


----------



## gradou (3 Octobre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Bref, ceux qui ont choisi de rester sur le SMBIOS iMac14,2 n'ont probablement pas à regretter leur choix…



Sauf pour installer High Sierra qui leur enverra un message d'erreur firmware ou autre. Me trompe je ? A moins qu'on utilise une version "08/21/2017" dudit smbios, peut être ?

Sinon je n'ai pour l'heure pas de problème avec l'utilisation du forum telle que tu l'indiques...


----------



## Barijaona (3 Octobre 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Sauf pour installer High Sierra qui leur enverra un message d'erreur firmware ou autre. Me trompe je ? A moins qu'on utilise une version "08/21/2017" dudit smbios, peut être ?



Je n'ai pas retesté avec un SMBIOS iMac14,2, mais les versions récentes de Clover savent en principe injecter les bons paramètres pour la version de firmware. Je n'ai modifié ni BiosReleaseDate ni BiosVersion dans mon config.plist et pourtant ça marche…


----------



## polyzargone (4 Octobre 2017)

Pas de soucis avec un SMBios d'iMac14,2 sur ma config Haswell pour ma part et comme je n'avais pas de problème d'écran noir avec Sierra, pas besoin de NVWebDriverLibValFix.kext ni de NvidiaGraphicsFixup.kext non plus.

Et je confirme que les versions récentes de Clover injectent automatiquement les bonnes infos concernant les Firmware Features, Features Mask, Platform Feature, etc.


```
1:427  0:000  Using ProductName from config
1:427  0:000  ProductName: MacBookPro11,1
1:427  0:000  Using latest BiosVersion from clover
1:427  0:000  BiosVersion: MBP111.88Z.0142.B00.1708080655
1:427  0:000  BiosReleaseDate: 08/08/2017
1:427  0:000  Using FirmwareFeatures from clover
1:427  0:000  FirmwareFeatures: 0xE80FE137
1:427  0:000  Using FirmwareFeaturesMask from clover
1:427  0:000  FirmwareFeaturesMask: 0xFF1FFF3F
1:427  0:000  Using PlatformFeature from clover
1:427  0:000  PlatformFeature: 0x2
1:427  0:000  Board-ID set from config as Mac-189A3D4F975D5FFC
1:427  0:000  BoardType: 0xA
1:427  0:000  ChassisType: 0x8
```

Elles prennent le pas sur celles du config.plist :


```
BiosVersion: MBP111.88Z.0139.B01.1706261010
BiosReleaseDate: 06/26/2017
```


----------



## Barijaona (4 Octobre 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et je confirme que les versions récentes de Clover injectent automatiquement les bonnes infos concernant les Firmware Features, Features Mask, Platform Feature, etc.
> 
> Elles prennent le pas sur celles du config.plist


Plus précisément : les valeurs dans le config.plist ne seront prises en compte que si elles font référence à un BIOS plus récent que ceux codés pour la plate-forme en question dans Clover.

Donc si on teste une version beta de macOS, on peut mettre si nécessaire les bonnes valeurs en attendant que Clover soit mis à jour. 

Source : historique de Clover, révisions 4161 et 4179
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/304530-clover-change-explanations/?p=2478539


----------



## cosmoscosmos (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
je reviens vers ce topic que j'avais lancé avec mon hack 1 avec succès.
Maintenant sur mon hack 2 avec un 7700K (voir signature), après plein de solutions trouvées ici ou là, je n'arrive toujours pas à un résultat similaire. Par défaut, la Intel HD630 s'affiche dans le rapport système mais aucune accélération matérielle visible dans MacX Video Converter (par ex). Toute idée est la bienvenue.


----------



## cosmoscosmos (6 Décembre 2017)

Je me rends compte que dans mon hack #1, le truc ne fonctionne qu'avec Lilu 1.1.5 + plugins correspondants. Si j'update Lilu et ses plugins (1.2.1), l'accelération ne fonctionne plus.
Je continue de creuser...


----------



## Barijaona (9 Décembre 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> Je me rends compte que dans mon hack #1, le truc ne fonctionne qu'avec Lilu 1.1.5 + plugins correspondants. Si j'update Lilu et ses plugins (1.2.1), l'accelération ne fonctionne plus.
> Je continue de creuser...



J'ai une configuration très proche de ton hack #1, et l'accélération d'encodage marche bien.

Version actuelle :
- macOS 10.13.2,
- Clover r4334,
- deux SSDT pour respectivement l'Intel HD530 et la Nvidia
- Lilu 1.2.1, NvidiaGraphicsFixup 1.2.1, Shiki 2.2.0
- "shikigva=12" dans les arguments de boot du config.plist

Si l'encode profite de l'accélération matérielle, le décodage lui n'en profite pas. On le voit notamment avec les grosses vidéos 4K lues avec QuickTime : Intel Power Gadget montre beaucoup d'activité, que la vidéo soit projetée sur un écran connecté à la carte Intel ou à la carte Nvidia.
L'auteur de Lilu et de Shiki travaille encore sur le sujet, mais je ne lis pas suffisamment le russe pour suivre de près ses progrès…


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2017)

Salut

Ca fonctionne aussi sous 10.11?
Es-ce que le SSDT est obligatoire pour avoir l'accélération matérielle de la HD530 ?

Le SSDT c'est un truc que j'ai sur ma liste, même si j'en ai pas vraiment besoin...


----------



## Barijaona (9 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Ca fonctionne aussi sous 10.11?
> Es-ce que le SSDT est obligatoire pour avoir l'accélération matérielle de la HD530 ?



Je n’ai pas testé avec 10.11, mais ça marche probablement. 

Oui, le SSDT semble indispensable à ce stade.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je n’ai pas testé avec 10.11, mais ça marche probablement.
> 
> Oui, le SSDT semble indispensable à ce stade.



Bon, au final j'ai mon SSDT 

Par contre, je me suis dis que j'allais activer l'accélération pour l'encodage... mais ça ne fonctionne pas (NvidiaFix + Shiki)
Entre temps, j'ai regarde ce qu'il se passait dans iTunes : je n'arrive pas a lire un film !

J'ai l'impression que si je résout l'activation de la HD 530 pour l'encodage, ça devrait aussi résoudre mon problème de film (puisque a priori iTunes a besoin de la HD 530 (?)).

Ce que j'ai fait :
- Shiki + shikigva=4
- NvidiaGraphicsFixup
- active la carte intégrée dans le BIOS

Ca démarre : barre de progression très lente, et qui va au de la de la moitié.
Sauf qu'après j'ai un écran noir.
Avec ARD, je me connecte : pas de problème d'accélération matérielle, mais chaque carte voit un écran avec un faible résolution.
Vous résolvez ça comment ?

P.S : quand ça boot correctement, la fenêtre d'ouverture de session s'affiche directement après que la barre de chargement soit a la moitié.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2017)

Ca fonctionne aussi chez moi





Réglages :
- "Enable integrated GPU" dans le BIOS, valeurs de mémoire partagée inchangées (64 Mo/256 Mo)
- le AML de Barijaona pour la HD 530

Pas besoin du NvidiaGraphicsFixup

Quelques benchs :
Sur une video 832x468 en h264

h264 mp4 > h264 mov
HD530 : 356 fps > CPU : 410 fps

mp4 > 4k mp4
HD530: 81 fps > cpu: 55 fps > 'forceNV': 68fps

Cela dit, même quand je fais 'forceNV', j'ai de l'activité sur mon GPU Intel (et je pense que ma carte NV n'est pas utilisée)
C'est assez intéressant car la vitesse n'est pas la meme... mais c'est toujours le GPU Intel qui est vu :

```
09/12/17 22:28:57,323 VTDecoderXPCService[1951]: GVA info: plugin is INTEL SKL, offline.
```

Vous avez quoi comme valeurs pour :

```
defaults read com.apple.AppleGVA
```
Chez moi c'est vide

Gigabyte Z170X-UD5-TH / 6700k / GTX 980


----------



## Barijaona (13 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Ca fonctionne aussi chez moi
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



L'auteur de Shiki explique dans sa FAQ que cette accélération matérielle là ne marche pas avec les cartes Nvidia récentes (Maxwell et Pascal). Le driver Nvidia se contente de repasser la main à l'OS.

defaults read com.apple.AppleGVA me retourne également vide.

Est-ce que la lecture de films dans iTunes fonctionne bien chez toi ? Ici, ça plante, ce qui n'arrivait pas avant…


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> L'auteur de Shiki explique dans sa FAQ que cette accélération matérielle là ne marche pas avec les cartes Nvidia récentes (Maxwell et Pascal). Le driver Nvidia se contente de repasser la main à l'OS.
> 
> defaults read com.apple.AppleGVA me retourne également vide.
> 
> Est-ce que la lecture de films dans iTunes fonctionne bien chez toi ? Ici, ça plante, ce qui n'arrivait pas avant…


Je n'ai pas essayé la lecture d'un film, uniquement l'encodage. 
Au final, comme je n'arrive pas à démarrer à tout les coups, le problème ne se pose même plus


----------



## Barijaona (14 Décembre 2017)

Le plantage iTunes est apparu avec 10.13.2. Comme l’auteur de Shiki est resté sur Sierra, faut attendre un peu…


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Le plantage iTunes est apparu avec 10.13.2. Comme l’auteur de Shiki est resté sur Sierra, faut attendre un peu…



Je suis encore sur 10.11 !


----------



## cosmoscosmos (17 Décembre 2017)

Sur mes 2 hacks, je suis encore en Sierra 10.12.6.
Mais sur le hack #1, il y a des astuces qui m'avaient échappé avec Shiki et le VDADecoderCheck qui donnait toujours une erreur, la voici sur TonyMacx86:

_Issue seems to be shiki failed to apply nvpatch (shikigva=12), may due to AppleGVA.framework buffer size mismatch, restore native AppleGVA.framework should work._

_Restore AppleGVA.framework from usb installer, run below from terminal then reboot_

_cd /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/_
_sudo codesign --deep -fs - AppleGVA.framework_
_sudo chown -R root:wheel AppleGVA.framework._


J'ai aussi entré la commande suivante pour shiki:

_defaults write com.apple.AppleGVA forceNV -boolean yes — forces NVIDIA decoder_

Maintenant la combinaison suivante fonctionne et je peux enfin visionner un film iTunes et un livre iBooks:
Shiki 2.2.0 +  BootArg shikigva=12
Lilu 1.2.1
IntelGraphicsFixup 1.2.0
NvidiaGraphicsFixup 1.2.1
AppleALC 1.2.1
IL FAUT ENLEVER NVWebDriverLibValFix qui n'est plus nécessaire et qui fait planter le tout.

et VDADecoderCheck donne le résutlat suivant:

_GVA info: Successfully connected to the Intel plugin, offline Gen9 _
_/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/AppleGVA/AppleGVA-10.1.17/Sources/Slices/Driver/AVD_loader.cpp: failed to get a service for display 6 _
_Hardware acceleration is fully supported_

(sans doute encore un fichier cache à rafraichir ?)

mais comme Barijaona, j'ai toujours besoin du fichier SSDT-HDMI-HD530-Airplay dans EFI>Clover>ACPI>patched> pour que l'accélération Intel fonctionne.

...et toujours aucun moyen d'obtenir le même résultat sur le hack #2 avec un Kaby-Lake.


----------



## cosmoscosmos (22 Décembre 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> ...et toujours aucun moyen d'obtenir le même résultat sur le hack #2 avec un Kaby-Lake.


EDIT: ÇA FONCTIONNE à présent sur le hack #2 (Z270X GAMING 5 + Kaby Lake) en 10.2.6 avec les kext et config.plist suivants:

Shiki 2.2.0 + BootArg shikigva=12
Lilu 1.2.1
IntelGraphicsFixup 1.2.0
NvidiaGraphicsFixup 1.2.1
AppleALC 1.2.1

et l'ig-platform-id : 0x59120003 + injectIntel flag (dans le config.plist)
et sans le fichier SSDT-HDMI-HD530-Airplay

Le VDADecoderCheck.Sierra retourne les valeurs correctes d'accélération matérielle.


----------



## Fransali (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis tombé sur ce poste en faisant des recherches sur Google, je vous explique mon problème, j'ai un hackintosh monté spécialement pour le montage vidéo (i7 6700k, asus gene viii, 32gb ram ddr4, GTX 1080), et le rendu dans fcpx etait trés trés lent en h264 (4min30 pour 1min de vidéo) j'ai suivie un peux se tutos est j'ai pue activé quicksync et la je suis tombé à 2min30 pour la même video, je trouve que c'est toujours très long, pour la même vidéo mon imac de 2015 mais 50 secondes, et niveaux config c'est même pas comparable...

Je sais que FCPX est adapté pour opencl et les radeons, mais une tel différence me semble bizzare quand même.


----------



## Barijaona (30 Décembre 2020)

La carte Nvidia est complètement inutilisée dans ce cas (c’est encore plus vrai avec un macOS récent) ; il n’y a que la HD530 qui travaille. Pour se rapprocher d’un iMac, il faut vraiment une carte Radeon.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2020)

Tu sais que le demandeur n'est plus revenu depuis 2 ans ?


----------



## Barijaona (31 Décembre 2020)

Encore un bug Tapatalk… qui envoie des notifications sauvages. [emoji1787]


----------

